# ang aking ina, ina ko



## ruffian103

Hello,

Could anyone help me with the difference between "aking" and "ko", as in "ang aking ina" and "ina ko?"  This is something that confuses me and I haven't beeen able to find a good explanation.  Thank you for any help.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hello.  It is my understanding that "aking" is used if it precedes the noun and "ko" is used after the noun.  The same thing with "kaniya" / "niya" and "kanila" / "nila."  Hope to have been of help.

Chris


----------



## ruffian103

Thank you for the quick reply.  So does this mean that "ang aking ina" and "ina ko" are identical in meaning and are interchangeable, or are you supposed to use one or the other in different situations?


----------



## Chriszinho85

Thinking quickly, I believe that "aking ina" and "ina ko" are completely interchangeable and they can be used based on personal preference.  Although you can hear both forms being used, I believe that "ina ko" is used a little more then "aking ina."  That is my personal opinion and maybe others might disagree with me.

Chris


----------



## blue_jewel

ruffian103 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could anyone help me with the difference between "aking" and "ko", as in "ang aking ina" and "ina ko?" This is something that confuses me and I haven't beeen able to find a good explanation. Thank you for any help.


 

Here's some example:

She is my mother. 
Sya ang aking ina.


This is my mother. 
Eto ang ina ko.


----------



## nahash

Chriszinho85 said:


> Hello. It is my understanding that "aking" is used if it precedes the noun and "ko" is used after the noun. The same thing with "kaniya" / "niya" and "kanila" / "nila." Hope to have been of help.
> 
> Chris


 

Hi
you are correct that "AKING" precedes the noun and "KO" is used after the noun.( Ex. Ang aking ina ay maganda...Maganda ang ina ko.)

Regarding Kaniya/niya and kanila/nila .I made correction from this term because the right term is KANYA and KANILA..KANYA- (SINGULAR) .kanila-(PLURAL)
(EX.-Sabihin mo sa kanya= tell her,-Sabihin mo sa kanila=tell them)
-KANYA ang lapis na yan-it's her/his pencil or she owned that pencil
-kANILA ang lapis na yan-it's their pencil or you can also say they owned that pencil


hope it helps


----------



## dana Haleana

If I may add, _*aking *_and *ko *are possesive pronouns (first person).


----------

